# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  se podría hacer realidad?

## salinger

&#218;ltimamente se ha hablado que si del hombre enmascarado, o que si se hablan de unas cartas que no sé qué ,que si en YouTube hay trucos revelados... Yo sugiero, si es posible,que los moderadores creen una sección de vídeos mostrando paso a paso cómo se hace la mezcla tal, o la dada... Muchos dirán que para eso están los libros y vídeos para comprar. Pero mucha gente no se puede permitir adquirir un libro de 65 euros en ******** o en la casa del libro. Ustedes dirán, se lo dejo en sus manos, gracias. :302:

----------


## Iban

Salinger, creo que equivocas el tiro, en dos dimensiones (por cierto, gran nick el tuyo. Hace poco murió, qué gran pérdida, qué gran escritor, qué ser humano más extraño...).

En la primera dimensión, porque los moderadores no somos los maestros del foro. Nuestra labor es la de mantener esto bajo un cierto orden. Las buenos magos no somos nosotros, sino los usuarios.

En la segunda dimensión, porque el foro no es una escuela de magia, sino un lugar de encuentro. Si venís buscando aquí que se os dé todo masticado, os vais a frustrar y desilusionar. Aprender, es un camino duro y laborioso, bien sea sólo, o acompañado. La diferencia es que, al ir acompañado, de la mano de los demás foreros, podemos tener mayores garantías de ir por el camino correcto, y no andar dando bandazos.

Si alguien quiere subir tutoriales, los trataremos con pinzas, puesto que una cosa es ayudar, y otra desvelar de manera pública, abierta e indiscriminada; lo cual va contra la filosofía del foro.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Mira, nada es imposible de conseguir, Iban lo lo explicó muy bien: si sabes cómo hacerte amigo, como preguntar, y cómo pedir, más de uno te ayudará por siempre.

Es sólo cuestión de tiempo, pero imagina que hoy por hoy estamos ayudando a un fantasma.

El día que sepamos más de vos, y te tengamos cariño, te ayudaremos con mucho cariño.
Yo nunca tuve los libros que quería, ni los vídeos ni todo lo que me gustaría tener; pero con el tiempo grandes amigos me ayudaron.

Es sólo cuestion de tiempo.
Solo tú lo puedes conseguir,

Abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## Pulgas

*Directamente no.*
El espíritu del foro no es el de convertirlo en una escuela virtual. Somos un lugar de encuentro, de debate, de intercambio y de reflexión. No nos corresponde desvelar técnicas, ni enseñar juegos. Para eso hay otras vías, no los foros. Al menos no este foro.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> *Directamente no.*
> El espíritu del foro no es el de convertirlo en una escuela virtual. Somos un lugar de encuentro, de debate, de intercambio y de reflexión. No nos corresponde desvelar técnicas, ni enseñar juegos. Para eso hay otras vías, no los foros. Al menos no este foro.


Esta es la parte legal y la parte abierta, la cual todos respetamos y apoyamos.

Pero no quiere decir que no consigas nada de ayuda, por algo existen los MP.
Que esto tampoco quiere decir que le estes enviando MP a todos los usuarios.

Pero con el tiempo se forman amistades, y los amigos siempre estan para ayudar.

Abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## salinger

perdonad si os ha sentado mal ,simplemente era una idea que se me ocurrió anoche ,(insomnio)no me refiero a que lo expliquéis , hacer simplemente vídeos de mezclas ,si os a sentado mal lo que he dicho lo siento,(si es una lastima lo de salinger,pero a todos nos llega a la hora ,simplemente un genio como fischer,haciendo de la belleza un asombro , :Cool1:

----------


## ignoto

> perdonad si os ha sentado mal ,simplemente era una idea que se me ocurrió anoche ,(insomnio)no me refiero a que lo expliquéis , hacer simplemente vídeos de mezclas ,si os a sentado mal lo que he dicho lo siento,(si es una lastima lo de salinger,pero a todos nos llega a la hora ,simplemente un genio como fischer,haciendo de la belleza un asombro ,


Si por fischer te refieres a Aaron Fisher, te diré que hace un par de semanas me comentó, sentados en las butacas del hotel, que él se vende casi más como showman. Que lo importante de él es él mismo y no su magia.

Yo no soy uno de los grandes pero siempre he considerado que mi creatividad le da mil vueltas a la birria de magia que llego a hacer.

Si te cuelgo un vídeo de una técnica...¿En qué ayudo? Únicamente colaboro en desvelar efectos mágicos.

----------


## Iban

> perdonad si os ha sentado mal ,simplemente era una idea que se me ocurrió anoche ,(insomnio)no me refiero a que lo expliquéis , hacer simplemente vídeos de mezclas ,si os a sentado mal lo que he dicho lo siento,(si es una lastima lo de salinger,pero a todos nos llega a la hora ,simplemente un genio como fischer,haciendo de la belleza un asombro ,


No, hombre, no. No ha sentado mal (a mí, por lo menos), pero ya ves que todos opinamos más o menos lo mismo: quien quiera quisquillas, quie se moje las rodillas, y quien quiera mojojones...  :Smile1: 

¿Fischer? ¿Bobby Fischer?

----------


## salinger

si ,me refería al ajedrecista,perdona por no conocer a aaron fischer,ignoto no es que conozca a  muchos magos ,(mas bien a majas ,jejeje :O16: )pero como que ayudas a colaborar en desvelar efectos mágicos,no va en contra de la ética de los magos o de este mismo foro,(lo siento me pierdo mucho,me gusta hablar mejor de persona a persona ,no de ordenador a ordenador ,)pero si que seria una ayuda para los movimientos de según que técnica

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Solo espera a que la gente te conozca un poco más, como te ha dicho Ezequiel, y ya sea por MP, por e-mail, MSN... seguro que alguien te ayudara en lo que sea.

----------


## Ritxi

> no es que conozca a muchos magos ,(mas bien a majas ,jejeje)


Supongo que te referías a magas, eso si si son majas mejor  :O16: 

Otra cosa, yo como más he aprendido no ha sido ni con libros ni por supuesto con DVDs, ha sido con el contacto directo con otros magos

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Salinger, yo que me gaste los 65 euros en el libro, contribuyendo con ello a que la creatividad del que creo el libro y las técnicas tenga su recompensa y así se cree mas, me podría molestar si alguien colgara gratuitamente eso en un foro, y si fuera el autor igual podría llegar a tomar otras medidas


Saludos

----------


## salinger

Ya lo sé que es importante gastarse el dinero en libros para que haya mas "producción o material", pero pep maria magic, simplemente fue una sugerencia, pensando también en aquellas personas que a lo mejor no puede adquirir material porque es demasiado joven y no tiene suficiente dinero, porque que padre le va a dar a su hijo x dinero (piensa que ahora con la crisis muchas persona o chicos lo deberán de estar pasando mal). espero que no te sepa mal lo que acabo de decir, ni a ti ni a nadie, aparte de esto me he comprado los libros de técnicas de cartomagia de marré, ¿que os parece la compra que he hecho?  :001 302:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Esa compra es excelente, de no tener nada a tener algo, es un cambio grande.
Con eso tienes para jugar, luego si te salen dudas consultas.

Pero la diferencia es esa, consultar una duda, a pedir que te enseñen algo abiertamente.

Abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## salinger

lo compre esta tarde ,lo pedí el otro día cuando lo vi,fui directamente a una librería especializada ,ya tenia ganas me dijo que tardaria una semana y asido menos,estaba ansioso  :001 302:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Salinger

Has hecho una buena adquisición. Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices del dinero, a todos nos pasa, pero piensa también en el que crea, también tiene sus derechos

----------


## metalotecto

> Esta es la parte legal y la parte abierta, la cual todos respetamos y apoyamos.
> 
> Pero no quiere decir que no consigas nada de ayuda, por algo existen los MP.
> Que esto tampoco quiere decir que le estes enviando MP a todos los usuarios.
> 
> Pero con el tiempo se forman amistades, y los amigos siempre estan para ayudar.
> 
> Abrazo
> Ezequiel.


Yo personalmente comparto opinión con Ezequiel e Iban, creo que para aprender existen otros caminos, y no es por anda.. a mi no me gusta eso de hacer un truco y tener a una persona la lado diciendo "he visto como se hace en noseque pagina de internet" creo que en todo caso el mejor método que podemos utilizar para ayudarnos son los MP, pero realmente me parecería una mala idea colgar trucos o movimientos revelados. 

Lo mejor (y también lo peor) si encuentras un efecto que te guste... ver y ver y volver a ver el video hasta que consigues entenderlo, si telo dan hecho no tiene gracia  :Wink1:

----------


## rafaorozco

Yo estoy de acuerdo con el tema de que esto no es una escuela y si un punto de encuentro. Pero bien es cierto que en cualquier asociación de magos, se suele ayudar.  

También estoy de acuerdo con quien comenta que se puede enviar un MP de ayuda.

Yo, personalmente tengo un tremendo problema con los libros.  Os explico.  Hace años sufrí un accidente que me dejo un poco tocado el antebrazo izquierdo. De tal manera que, en magia, para unas cosas soy zurdo y para otras diestras.  Hasta que no me puse con un mago a practicar la Emsley, no fui capaz de sacarla. Me ponia a leer libros, y me liaba.

Imaginaros, cuando dice pulgar derecho, yo tenia que pensar en pulgar izquierdo, y al tercer parrafo, tenia que ver los videos de Barrio Sesamo para ver lo que era derecha e izquiera.

Así que desde mi punto de vista, una cosa es revelar secretos y otra ayudar. Una cosa es saber como se hace una Emsley y para que sirve y otra es saber hacerla.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Yo estoy de acuerdo con el tema de que esto no es una escuela y si un punto de encuentro. Pero bien es cierto que en cualquier asociación de magos, se suele ayudar. 
> 
> También estoy de acuerdo con quien comenta que se puede enviar un MP de ayuda.
> 
> Yo, personalmente tengo un tremendo problema con los libros. Os explico. Hace años sufrí un accidente que me dejo un poco tocado el antebrazo izquierdo. De tal manera que, en magia, para unas cosas soy zurdo y para otras diestras. Hasta que no me puse con un mago a practicar la Emsley, no fui capaz de sacarla. Me ponia a leer libros, y me liaba.
> 
> Imaginaros, cuando dice pulgar derecho, yo tenia que pensar en pulgar izquierdo, y al tercer parrafo, tenia que ver los videos de Barrio Sesamo para ver lo que era derecha e izquiera.
> 
> Así que desde mi punto de vista, una cosa es revelar secretos y otra ayudar. Una cosa es saber como se hace una Emsley y para que sirve y otra es saber hacerla.
> ...


Quizas tengas una forma muy facil, pon un espejo, osea, empieza la tecnica bien lenta, mientras la haces ves el espejo, entonces entederas a la perfeccion como se ve con la otra mano, quizas no te salga a la perfeccion, pero tendras la imagen de como se hace con la otra mano, ¿comprendes?, espero algo te ayude.

Abrazo
Ezequiel

----------


## Iban

Rafa, bienvenido a zurdomagia.  :Smile1:  Te cuento un secreto: si preguntamos en el foro a ver cuántos de nosotros somos zurdos, apuesto a que rozaremos el 35-40&#37;. Si tienes en cuenta que la media de zurdos en el mundo es de un 8-12%...

----------


## Mago Lawrence

vaya Iban os habeis metido todos aqui? ¿o que?

jaja

sin animo de ofender a los zurdos ee que quede claro

----------


## ignoto

> Rafa, bienvenido a zurdomagia.  Te cuento un secreto: si preguntamos en el foro a ver cuántos de nosotros somos zurdos, apuesto a que rozaremos el 35-40%. Si tienes en cuenta que la media de zurdos en el mundo es de un 8-12%...


También tenemos un C.I. medio superior a la media, mayor nivel cultural que la media (menos yo, soy la excepción en ambos casos) y mayor cantidad de inadaptados, frikis y "raros" que la media.

Entiéndase por "la media" a los habitantes de cualquier zona lo suficientemente numerosos como para ser representativos. O sea, Tomando al conjunto de habitantes de Madrid, Segovia o Pisuerga del Meao, los magos de cualquiera de estos lugares deberían ser más listos, más cultos y más raros que la norma.





(Datos basados en absolutamente nada. Que me lo he inventado, vamos.)  :001 302:

----------


## Iban

Por regla general también somo más altos, más rubios y más guapos. Menos la mayoría de nosotros.

Lo he leído en una tesis doctoral escrita por un tal... Ignatio, o Ignacio, o Ignotio... o algo así.

:p

----------


## rafaorozco

Ojú, ya me habeis hecho un lio jeje. Yo seré un prototipo raro jeje.

Os explico, yo por naturaleza soy diestro, pero a raiz de aquel accidente no puedo poner la palma de la mano izquierda completamente hacia arriba. De ahí que para tomar la baraja la tengo que hacer con la derecha. Sin embargo para otras cosillas, o para otras técnicas, si que uso la izquieda.

¿Será por eso Iban, por lo que yo no soy rubio, alto ni guapo?  

Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Qué va, Rafa, tú habrías sido feo aunque te hubieses dedicado a descargar trenes.

Nada que ver con las manos.

 :001 302:

----------


## salinger

shhhhhhh,iban no digas eso ,si todos los feos leen esto no se lo que puede pasar ,podria ser tremendaente feostrofico

----------

